# SS 19.12.20 - Tüür #5



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Erkki-Sven Tüür (1959 - )

Symphony No. 5 For Big Band, Electric Guitar And Symphony Orchestra
1. I
2. II
3. III
4. IV

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks like we have not listened any of Erkki-Sven's symphonies yet. Now it is time for the first one. I have this on my collection (also available on youtube):


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Love the pick for this Saturday Symphony. Same recording for this Estonian composer with Helsinki Philharmonic and Olari Elts. Via You tube


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

cougarjuno said:


> Love the pick for this Saturday Symphony. Same recording for this Estonian composer with Helsinki Philharmonic and Olari Elts. Via You tube


I will go with this version via streaming
Never heard this before so looking forward to it


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This one wasnt for me. Sorry.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Me neither, I am willing strapping out of the comfort zone but this I .....let's leave it with that .


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Well I found this an unusual work. On first listening it came over as a whole mixture of styles. There was a minimalist type beginning to the first movement, to be followed by an electric guitar solo part in the second movement which came right out of the prog rock era to my ears. In the third movement we had jazz and in the final movement we seem to have gone back to minimalism with a bit more rock music thrown in for good measure.
Certainly different, not unpleasant but to me just a bit too much jumbling of musical styles.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Listened to the Olari Elts recording on Spotify. I like the nicely balanced orchestration in the first and last movements. However, the first half of the 2nd movement sounds more like an electric guitar cadenza, although the mesmerising second half probably contains some of the best music in this symphony; while the 3rd movement is all jazz band but it seems out of place. Interesting though.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I listened to most of the first movement. Not boring, but it really said nothing to me. I didn't listen to any more.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Great sounding, lively recording but not much depth to the music. As for the guitarist, I have a bunch of his CDs on the ACT label and I prefer his original music to this symphony.


----------

